# Cougar2 - First Prototype From China



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, the Chinese want to call it the Cougar2...

Arrived today, just in time for Alverton (will leave in a few hours).

Wrapped it in paracord, added a paracord palm swell as well. Haven't shot it much, but I had to make the looped bands slots a bit more narrow. Other than that, a fine shooter, and an excellent base for custom handles!


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

oh hohoho, very nice


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks nice!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am drooling. It looks very nice! .... convince them to make it affordable.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like it Joerg but Cougars are jinxed for me.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice, I like that a lot.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i have a mk 1 cougar. i think the mk 2 looks nicer but the grip wont suit as many people as the mk 1's ... looks to me as though you are forced by the shape to wrap your thumb around the catty.


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great, kind of military look


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Joerg, did you design this as well?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Can it fitting with flat band?

I'm going loosing money again


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks very interesting but I'm still waiting for them to release the E-shot Toucan; I think it is more suited for my hand size.

I know this is probably very premature (so my apologies in advance) but is there any word on when either will be available for sale?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes of course it can be fitted with flats.

I don't know when it will be released, I have to test the prototype and then we'll see if changes are needed.

Jörg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Another nice design...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> i have a mk 1 cougar. i think the mk 2 looks nicer but the grip wont suit as many people as the mk 1's ... looks to me as though you are forced by the shape to wrap your thumb around the catty.


This can be held in both common styles, pistol grip and finger suppport. It is actually nice to hold, especially when fitted with nice wooden scales - which is the basic idea.

This is a frame for advanced shooters, really. The low fork makes it ideally suited for really strong bands. The Cougar 1 is a far more mainstream design. The Cougar 2 is NOT a replacement for the Cougar 1.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks very nice









Joreg, can attache flats to this?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

e~shot said:


> Joreg, can attache flats to this?


Sure.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Yes of course it can be fitted with flats.
> 
> I don't know when it will be released, I have to test the prototype and then we'll see if changes are needed.
> 
> Jörg


One change I can suggest already from just looking at the pictures is putting it in my hand....to keep.

I bet that thing would look capitol with some antler scales!


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

what a cracking design joerg


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

That looks neat. But I wouldn't call it the Cougar2. The design is not anything like the original Cougar. I would call it the "TwinFox", because that's what it looks like to me - two foxes, back to back, running away from each other.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree on a different name. The cougar is far different (and near perfect if you ask me) ... I really like this one too. But I feel people will think it is the "better and upgraded" version.


----------



## mmonpoint (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the look of that but I'm mostly sold on the mk1 which I will getting as a gift for my b day in may, is the mk 2 able to take flat bands?


----------



## mmonpoint (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok scratch flat band q it's already been answerd , sorry I was to busy watch the wedding


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

it's interesting piece, like a dankung version of the howitzer


----------

